# Angelschein



## Laurin13 (29. Januar 2009)

Hi
Ich wolte frage wo ich meinen angelschein In kreis schneverdingen machen kan? und geht das mit 13 jahren??


----------



## Herby777 (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angelschein*

Hallo,

wo du diesen machen kannst weiß ich nicht da ich die Ecke nciht kenne. Die Prüfung kannst du sogar mit 10 Jahren machen, aber die Bescheinigung bekommst du erst mit dem 14ten Geburtstag ausgehändigt und wird solange für dich aufbewahrt.

Viele Grüße
Herby


----------



## antonio (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angelschein*



Herby777 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wo du diesen machen kannst weiß ich nicht da ich die Ecke nciht kenne. Die Prüfung kannst du sogar mit 10 Jahren machen, aber die Bescheinigung bekommst du erst mit dem 14ten Geburtstag ausgehändigt und wird solange für dich aufbewahrt.
> 
> ...



dies ist aber nicht in jedem bl so also immer gucken wo.

antonio


----------



## ToxicToolz (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angelschein*

In dem alter würde Ich doch den Jugendfischereischein ins Auge fassen  , kann ja sein das dem TE die Angelei garnicht liegt...und dann is das liebe Geld zu Fenster raus gefeuert ....


----------



## Gladiator (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angelschein*

in angelgeschåften sind die termine meistens ausgeschrieben musst dich dann aber langsam beeilen bevor sie im frühjahr voll sind


----------



## Angeljonas1 (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angelschein*

Die Prüfung kann Dir dann ja keiner mehr nehmen und ist immer ne gute Sache sowas in der Tasche zu haben, selbst wenn Du erst wieder in 20 Jahren daran Gefallen finden solltest.


----------



## Herby777 (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angelschein*

Hi,

@Antonio. Ja Schneverdingen liegt in Niedersachsen und da meine Partnerin im Herbst letzten Jahres ihre Prüfung dort gemacht hat, bin ich noch frisch informiert  Außer es gibt noch Unterschiede in den Landkreisen.

Und ich denke auch dass die Prüfung ihre Vorteile hat. In dem Alter hat man noch genügend Zeit und es kostet auch nicht viel. Selbst wenn er 30 Jahre Pause macht und als Rentner wieder Lust bekommt muss er Ihn nicht neu machen... also die Prüfung würde ich jedem empfehlen der auch nur den Ansatz an Lust hat....

Viele Grüße
Herby


----------



## fischmichnich (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angelschein*

was kostets denn ungefähr und wann bekommt man ihn in rheinlandpfalz
bin 14


----------

